# Buyers salt spreader HELP!!



## metalguy42 (Jan 4, 2017)

I have a buyers tsg05b and my controller just took the dirt nap. does any one know if they can be fixed or is it possible to direct hot wire the motor to just get by for a storm???


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Take it apart and test the on off switch.


----------



## metalguy42 (Jan 4, 2017)

I have power going into the unit. no power coming out of it, display is just lit up.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

metalguy42 said:


> I have power going into the unit. no power coming out of it, display is just lit up.


Did you take apart and check it,?


----------



## metalguy42 (Jan 4, 2017)

I haven't, but have tested the leads. I will take it apart and check the on/off switch


----------



## metalguy42 (Jan 4, 2017)

I took the on/off switch out and it tests good, still no read out in the display and no power coming out of the controller...


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Check the fuses inside?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

kimber750 said:


> Check the fuses inside?


You mean the ones that are soldered into the control board?

I'd really like to have a chat with the dumbarse who thought that was a good idea.

Or maybe I'm thinking of that piece of **** Meyer.


----------



## kawasaki guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You mean the ones that are soldered into the control board?


That is a stupid design! I guess they did it to ensure they sell lots of replacement control boards.


----------



## metalguy42 (Jan 4, 2017)

that's is messed up. is that the common breakage part????


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You mean the ones that are soldered into the control board?
> 
> I'd really like to have a chat with the dumbarse who thought that was a good idea.
> 
> Or maybe I'm thinking of that piece of **** Meyer.


I don't know if your POS Meyer was that way, but our POS salt mutts are that way, so I'm sure yours was too.

Even Karrier solders them in. Dumbest idea in the history of electronic controllers. Let's solder them into something when they're designed to be the weak link.

Brilliant

My hydros never need fuses replaced in the controllers. Or electric motors. Or wiring connectors. Or gearboxes. Or any of the other stuff that we have with the electric spreaders.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

The swenson control was that way. The last few Buyers were just slipped into spade connectors solder to the board.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

metalguy42 said:


> that's is messed up. is that the common breakage part????


Most common thing I see is bad switch but if you say it is powering on I doubt it is the switch. Any code on display?


----------



## metalguy42 (Jan 4, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> Most common thing I see is bad switch but if you say it is powering on I doubt it is the switch. Any code on display?


No codes at all. display lights up, but ZERO power coming out. I'm thinking of just rigging a rheostat with a fuse to the main power to the spreader and making do till end of season.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

metalguy42 said:


> No codes at all. display lights up, but ZERO power coming out. I'm thinking of just rigging a rheostat with a fuse to the main power to the spreader and making do till end of season.


Did you open the control up and check the fuses yet?


----------



## metalguy42 (Jan 4, 2017)

haven't checked the fuses yet. if they are blown, can I get replacements to solder in


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Standard ATM fuse. Look close because some do just pull out.


----------



## metalguy42 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ok i reopened the controller. I can't find this fuse. I uploaded a pic of the inside.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Haven't worked on one like that yet. But just by looking at it you have a breaker in the lower right corner of pic. Test for power in and out of breaker. Also in upper left is a relay. I would make sure this is functioning also. Pretty simple things to test and both parts should be readily available to you.


----------



## metalguy42 (Jan 4, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> Haven't worked on one like that yet. But just by looking at it you have a breaker in the lower right corner of pic. Test for power in and out of breaker. Also in upper left is a relay. I would make sure this is functioning also. Pretty simple things to test and both parts should be readily available to you.


I added the pic off the front of the controller. I'm gonna go see who has those 2 parts. Thank you for your help. I will update when i figure this out


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

This is what the newer controls look like. You can just see the fuse in top left.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

metalguy42 said:


> Ok i reopened the controller. I can't find this fuse. I uploaded a pic of the inside.
> 
> View attachment 169529
> 
> ...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mr.Markus said:


> View attachment 169535


Dang I don't know if that's it but that's some catch seeing that dark spot.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Screen shouldn't matter since it is sending no info back. Should be able to unplug the screen and control will still work. If OP does a just a little bit of testing he should be able to figure out if it something simple or a fried board.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I am simply curious if I am seeing things or if it is burnt out.


----------



## metalguy42 (Jan 4, 2017)

That's a black silicon spot on the board. I got scared when you guys said that.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol must be a shadow of it on the white wire...


----------

